# Husband is a Facebook friend collector



## loserinlove06 (May 29, 2011)

It bugs me that my husband will add just anybody as a friend on Facebook. He even adds girls barely dressed and it offends me. Thats the worst part! 

I on the other hand keep it simple, old friends, family, people from high school...when I post something I dont want a stranger to see it.

How do I get past this?? In the past I have deleted him, but why should I?

Shouldnt he have some respect for me?

Also, if you look at his page it appears he is a single dad. There is only one picture of the two of us...he has a lot!

Am I overreacting?


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Most people don't add people they don't know. Is he trolling?

We both got rid of FB. We don't miss it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loserinlove06 (May 29, 2011)

Not sure what Trolling is ...I imagine its looking for a new mate?
I dont think so, but it feels just as bad.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Trolling isn't necessarily looking for a new mate. But it is just like the fishing term, seeing what you can catch with a wide net.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loserinlove06 (May 29, 2011)

Okay...if that's the case, what purpose does it serve knowing it hurts your spouse?

I dont get it. 

Now he says I can add hot guys to my Facebook...by making it okay for me makes it okay for him.

I told him I have too much respect for him to drool over hot guys in his face.

frustrated...


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Or, he's not really into Facebook and just clicks OK whenever it appears. I did this. Faster. Until all those online game spams get too much, then I had to clean up my friend list.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Hot guys. So these are hot girls?

Your h is an *******. Turn off the internet. He isn't mature enough to handle it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geogirl (May 29, 2011)

Try not to worry about his intent. That always gets me into trouble, looking at things from every angle and analyzing them until you cant sleep at night is where you could end up. On a bright note, it is easy enough to put happy family photos on your account with captions about how wonderful he is and how lucky you are to have this man. Then simply tag him in the photo. good luck


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Or unflattering photos - boxers, no shirt, belly hanging out, beer in hand.... unless he's a hunk in which case you don't want to give anyone ideas!

Pix of family don't seem to stop women who want someone's man I'm afraid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mikey11 (May 31, 2011)

facebook isnt the problem....your husband is....

he is wanting attention from other women anyway he can get it....so you need to figure out why....

blaming facebook is kind of like blaming the gun instead of the person using it....


----------



## marrid4life (May 31, 2011)

loserinlove06 said:


> It bugs me that my husband will add just anybody as a friend on Facebook. He even adds girls barely dressed and it offends me. Thats the worst part!
> 
> I on the other hand keep it simple, old friends, family, people from high school...when I post something I dont want a stranger to see it.
> 
> ...


No your not overreacting not cool in my book and im a guy, i would only collect women if i was single or not in a relantionship. Why look if someone is right next to you to look at!!!


----------



## loserinlove06 (May 29, 2011)

I ended up deleting him as a friend. It gives him the freedom to add whoever he wants. I decided it wasnt worth it. I enjoy Facebook for me and he is no longer ruining it for me.


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

I friend people I don't know that have similar hobby interests (hunting, archery, shooting sports). The friends may be male or female. We converse online about our love of these sports. Nothing sexual or intimate ever is discussed. So, no issues.


----------

